# Best game pad within Rs.500 ???



## dmanojkmr (Dec 14, 2013)

Guys will you please suggest me some of the best budget gamepad within 500 INR.
I use it often to play fifa...I already had 2 "Enter" game pad but both of them doesn't last long.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

dmanojkmr said:


> Guys will you please suggest me some of the best budget gamepad within 500 INR.
> I use it often to play fifa...I already had 2 "Enter" game pad but both of them doesn't last long.



Here it goes: Red Gear PC Wired Controller Gamepad - Red Gear: Flipkart.com

It also has some good reviews though.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Dec 14, 2013)

the least you should get is xbox wired controller, which will last longer and will give you better gaming experience. Try to get it second hand from erodov upto 1000rs.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

sudhir_3193 said:


> the least you should get is xbox wired controller, which will last longer and will give you better gaming experience. Try to get it second hand from erodov upto 1000rs.



Good Suggestion but what are the PC games that can be played with a gamepad? The best gamepad for me is my KB+Mouse...


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 14, 2013)

You can try the recently launched Enter Vibration E-GPV10 Gamepad (Red, For PC) . Its design seems cool.


----------



## Shark880 (Jan 6, 2014)

You can try this one as well : Buy Online Quantum Double Vibration Game Pad QHM 7487 Joystick Gamepad Vibrator Dual Shock. Shop from tradus.com ELAMPO3R0CQKEHUZ

Have been playing FIFA 13 & DIRT 2 with it for the last 7 months, & it works like a charm. No problems at all. The build quality is also great. I got it for 450 bucks. Try & you should be able to get it at a good price as well.


----------



## cyberzero (Jan 30, 2014)

I recently bought a pair of Quantum QHM 7468-2v gamepad for Rs.388 in snapdeal. Its working perfect on windows 8.1. I haven't installed the drivers maybe that is why vibration didn't worked. 

I played ps2 games in my laptop through pcsx2 and to my surprise when I selected the gamepad, all the buttons got configured automatically . Though L3 and R3 are missing, but I configured the unused buttons for that. Overall, this gamepad is very nice for casual gaming. Now the price has steeped a little high. 

You can check it in the below link...
Quantum QHM7468-2V USB Game Pad with Shock Function: Buy Online @ Rs.277/- | Snapdeal.com


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2014)

dmanojkmr said:


> Guys will you please suggest me some of the best budget gamepad within 500 INR.
> I use it often to play fifa...I already had 2 "Enter" game pad but both of them doesn't last long.



None. Save money and buy Xbox controller later.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 30, 2014)

Get original PS2 controller with PC adapter
(total cost ~750)
Or get Xbox controller (Lowest around 1800)


----------



## rish1 (May 16, 2014)

cyberzero said:


> I recently bought a pair of Quantum QHM 7468-2v gamepad for Rs.388 in snapdeal. Its working perfect on windows 8.1. I haven't installed the drivers maybe that is why vibration didn't worked.
> 
> I played ps2 games in my laptop through pcsx2 and to my surprise when I selected the gamepad, all the buttons got configured automatically . Though L3 and R3 are missing, but I configured the unused buttons for that. Overall, this gamepad is very nice for casual gaming. Now the price has steeped a little high.
> 
> ...



this gamepad sucks.. first the analog sticks got jammed then i moved to D pad and  the D pad rubber got cut in 1 month ..

though its the cheapest but life is too short.. and i shouldn't be complaining but it lasted hardy 1.5-2 months


----------



## rish1 (May 24, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Get original PS2 controller with PC adapter
> (total cost ~750)
> Or get Xbox controller (Lowest around 1800)



hi bro can you guide me where i can get both of them (Ps2 controller + adapter )for 750 ? 

secondly does this set up work with android USB otg ?  and what about compatibility with newer windows games ?

thanks


----------



## Nerevarine (May 24, 2014)

Just get a frontech jil 1731, its a good quality, Rs 500 gamepad that lasted me ~2 years..
getting a PS2 + adapter is good but why im not suggesting now, is because there are multiple kinds of adapters, some are not compatible with xbox360cemu, some dont have pressure sensitivity feature etc etc.. 
However a PS2 controller has the best ergonomics and build quality you can get at a cheaper price
 I cannot confirm whether non xinput controllers work on Android via OTG  but I can confirm that Xinput controllers will work, i tested 360 controller on Xperia M.. Gta san andreas picks it up perfectly


----------



## rish1 (May 25, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Just get a frontech jil 1731, its a good quality, Rs 500 gamepad that lasted me ~2 years..
> getting a PS2 + adapter is good but why im not suggesting now, is because there are multiple kinds of adapters, some are not compatible with xbox360cemu, some dont have pressure sensitivity feature etc etc..
> However a PS2 controller has the best ergonomics and build quality you can get at a cheaper price
> I cannot confirm whether non xinput controllers work on Android via OTG  but I can confirm that Xinput controllers will work, i tested 360 controller on Xperia M.. Gta san andreas picks it up perfectly



thanks bro , actually i am looking to play tekken  3 online heavily with this , the last i used was the 250 rs Quantum joypad and it was over in 1.5 month the rubber beneath the directional pad broke, and analog sticks got jammed/stuck  rendering whole gamepad useless.. if you are unaware tekken involves too much work on directional pad with its moves 
other than that i am not too much of a heavy gamer 

for Fps shooters on pc i have been used to Mouse keyboard till now,  even don't use android much but wanted to future proof it as playing on touch is not a good experience. i am looking forward to playing third person games with this on windows

if this gamepad can last me 6 months on heavy usage on tekken 3 then i am fine.. so considering that which gamepad would you recommend ? 

thanks


----------



## Nerevarine (May 26, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply, why Im not suggesting a PS2 controller because, getting a compatible adapter is too much hassle, if you are okay with it, then buy a PS2 controller by all means..
Also, the button layout may be confusing (Cross, Square, Triangle, Circle) will appear as 5,6,7,8..
With these cons aside, I consider the PS2 controller to be the best controller ever MADE.. I own a Xbox 360 controller and I still say it
Lastly, for newer games, you will have to configure Xbox 360 controller emulator for PS2 controller, You have to use MOTIONINJOY to emulate 360 controller functionality.. Its easy one step process, everything will work flawlessly except triggers which will act as buttons 
in ebay I found many 3rd party PS3 controllers for as low as Rs 900-Rs 1000.. Those are wireless ones along with analog triggers, rumble, even sixaxis if u own a ps3.. Pretty VFM on paper, but i cant say about reliability 
Normally I say Stay the F**K away from them, but after using a 360 controller both original and fake.. I have to say the only difference was the cheap LED and no inline breaker .. I couldnt make out a single difference in quality of the buttons, triggers, and analog sticks..
So, my advice, either stick with the frontech jil 1731 (hassle free), get a PS2 controller with adapter (test it out first before buying), or a PS3 3rd party fake for Rs 900 (unreliable)
There are other controllers too at low prices, Red Gear etc, but I have no experience regarding those as Ive never used them myself, so do a bit of research before buying


----------

